# [Review] Scythe Mine 2 im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*
*Referenzlüfter 140mm*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma *Scythe* die mir ein Muster des Mine 2 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Bereits im Jahr 2006 erblickte der Scythe Mine das Licht der Welt. Mittlerweile sind seit der Vorstellung über fünf Jahre vergangen und lange Zeit war es sehr still um einen möglichen Nachfolger. Umso überraschender war die Bekanntgabe Anfang Februar, dass es nun  einen Nachfolger geben wird. Gegenüber dem Mine ist der Mine 2 in allen Bereichen deutlich gewachsen. So baut der neue Mine 2 nun auf einen 140mm Lüfter, achte Heatpipes und zwei dicke Kühltürme. Wie sich der Mine 2 in der Praxis schlägt, soll der folgende Test zeigen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Der neue Mine 2 wird in einer für Scythe typischen Verpackung ausgeliefert. Scythe setzt wie immer auf kräftige Farben die im Kontrast zueinander stehen. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung ist eine Abbildung des Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin umwirbt Scythe den Mine 2 mit seinen Features. Die  F.M.S.B.3 Backplate (Flip Mount Super Backplate 3) ist zu allen aktuellen Systeme kompatibel und ermöglicht eine einfache und sichere Montage. Ein weiterer Sticker auf der Vorderseite weist zusätzlich daraufhin, dass der Mine 2 zu Intels neuer Sandy Bridge Plattform (Sockel 1155) kompatible ist. Ein weiteres Highlight, mit dem Scythe den Mine 2 umwirbt, sind die Möglichkeiten den Lüfter zu steuern bzw. zu betreiben. Neben der Möglichkeit, den Lüfter via PWM-Signal zu steuern, ermöglicht die PCI-Slotblende auch die manuelle Steuerung. Weiterhin kann der Käufer zwischen zwei PWM-Modi (650 bis 1.700 oder 500 bis 1.200 upm) wählen. 
Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sowie einige Hinweise zur Garantie vor. Auf den weiteren Seiten erläutert Scythe weitere Eigenschaften des Mine 2. Neben dem funktionalen Lüfter, der sich auf unterschiedliche Weisen regeln lässt, nennt Scythe die (verhältnismäßig) kompakten Abmessungen als besondere Eigenschaft. Auch wenn der Mine 2 auf den ersten Blick ein ordentliches Schlachtschiff ist, wirkt er durch seinen Aufbau und das durchdachte Design sehr kompakt und flexibel. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist eine Übersicht des Lieferumfang und Montagematerials abgedruckt. 
Neben dem eigentlichen Montagematerial für Intel- und AMD-Systeme liegen dem Scythe Mine 2 noch eine Montageanleitung sowie eine kleine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste bei. Der 140mm Slip Stream PWM & V.R. Lüfter(SM1425SL12HPVS) verfügt standardmäßig über eine angebrachte Lüftersteuerung für den PCI-Slot. Scythe liefert den Mine 2 standardmäßig mit montiertem Lüfter aus. Leider verzichtet Scythe darauf, weitere Lüfter-Klammern beizulegen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Optisch hat der neue Mine 2 nicht mehr viel mit dem Mine gemeinsam. Einzig die Twin-Tower-Bauform hat Scythe vom Vorgänger übernommen. Nach wie vor befindet sich der Lüfter in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Kühltürmen. Damit der Mine 2 gegenüber seinem Vorgänger deutlich leistungsfähiger wird, setzt Scythe nun auf einen 140mm Slip Stream Lüfter. Zum Vergleich: der Mine setzte nur auf einen 100mm Lüfter. Damit der Leistungsvorteil durch den neuen Lüfter nicht direkt verpufft, wurden auch die beiden Kühltürme vollständig überarbeitet und vergrößert. Die geteilten Kühltürme erinnern etwas an den Mugen 2. Durch die Bauform der Kühltürme ist es nun möglich den Mine maximal mit drei 140mm Lüftern zu bestücken. Insgesamt verfügt jeder der beiden Kühltürme über 44 dünne Lamellen, die im Abstand von 2mm angebracht sind. Allerdings sind nicht alle Teile der Lamellen miteinander verbunden. Lediglich im Abstand von 5 Lamellen folgen 5 weitere Lamellenteile, die miteinander verbunden sind. Die dazwischenliegenden Teile sind nicht miteinander verbunden und sind lediglich an den Heatpipes befestigt. So entsteht ein dezentes Muster, was nur beim genaueren Hinschauen auffällt.
Damit der Mine 2 auch bei aktuellen Prozessoren nicht ins Schwitzen kommt, spendiert ihm Scythe acht Heatpipes. Jede Heatpipe misst einen Durchmesser von 6mm und läuft vom einen Kühlturm durch die Bodenplatte in den anderen Kühlturm. Da acht Heatpipes allerdings nicht nebeneinander auf die Bodenplatte passen, hat Scythe sich entschieden diese übereinander auszurichten. Die Abwärme des Prozessors wird so über die Bodenplatte aufgenommen und von dort aus an die einzelnen Heatpipes weitergegeben. Die unteren vier Heatpipes nehmen allerdings etwas mehr Wärme auf, da sie näher an der Bodenplatte liegen. Die oberen vier Heatpipes verlaufen auf der Innenseite der beiden Kühltürme wobei die unteren vier Heatpipes jeweils in die Außenseiten der Kühltürme verlaufen. Weiterhin fungiert die Bodenplatte als weiterer, kleiner Kühlkörper, da sie auf der Oberseite über kleine Kühlrippen verfügt. Damit die Enden der Heatpipes nicht einfach aus dem Kühler herausragen, versieht sie Scythe mit den von anderen Kühlern bekannten Kappen.
Zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Worte zur Verarbeitung. Hier leistet Scythe, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, wie immer Spitzenleistung. Der Mine 2 wirkt sehr solide und die Optik identifiziert den Kühler eindeutig. Besonders der Kontrast der kupfernen Heatpipes und silbernen Aluminium-Lamellen gefällt. 
Abschließend noch ein paar Bilder zum neuen Mine 2 von Scythe…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Scythe Mine 2 angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Scythe‘s „Mine 2“ bringt mit einem Lüfter ein Gewicht von 1.150 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen acht Heatpipes in zwei Lagen mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Mine 2 ist dank der flexiblen Montage zu vielen Systemen kompatibel. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Scythe ist inzwischen einer der großen Namen im Bereich erstklassiger PC-Kühllösungen und kann auf eine hoch prämierte Ahnenreihe zahlloser CPU- und Grafikkarten-Cooler zurückblicken. Trotz alledem ruht sich Scythe nicht auf seinen Erfolgen aus und versteht es immer wieder, mit neuen Designs und innovativen Technologien zu überraschen.

Der neuste Wurf von Scythe ist der Mine 2, der jedoch mit seinem Vorgänger kaum vergleichbar scheint. Dieser eher kompakte und preiswerte Tower-Kühler verfügte über drei Doppel-Heatpipes und einen 100-mm-Lüfter. Im Gegensatz dazu zielt der Mine 2 eindeutig auf das Hochleistungssegment ab. Er ist daher erheblich größer und doppelt so schwer wie sein Vorgänger.

Viel hilft viel, war offensichtlich das Motto von Scythe beim Entwurf des Kühlers und so konstruierten die Ingenieure zwei sehr große Türme mit jeweils vier Segmenten, die von ganzen acht (!) Doppel-Heatpipes beliefert werden. Gerade die enorme Anzahl der Wärmetransportröhren überrascht, zumal andere High-End-Kühler in der Regel nur auf sechs Heatpipes im 6-mm-Querschnitt setzen.

Da der Boden nicht breit genug ist, um acht nebeneinander liegende Heatpipes zu beherbergen, werden sie kurzerhand in zwei übereinander liegenden Schichten angeordnet. Vom vernickelten Kupferboden führen 16 Steigleitungen in die acht Tower-Segmente, so dass jedes von zwei durchzogen wird.

Die Segmentierung erinnert an den Scythe Mugen 2, der jedoch nur über einen Tower verfügte. Hinzu kommt die deutlich leistungsfähigere Belüftung des Mine 2, denn zwischen dessen beiden Türmen platziert Scythe einen großen 140er Ventilator. Dieser bietet deutlich mehr Steuerungsmöglichkeiten als herkömmliche CPU-Ventilatoren.

Neben der üblichen Methode via PWM-Anschluss liegt dem Kühler eine PCI-Blende mit Drehregler bei. Dabei handelt es sich jedoch nicht um eine klassische 3-Pin-Lüftersteuerung zur selbstständigen Regulierung der Drehzahl. Vielmehr handelt es sich um eine PWM-Kontrolle, welche die Von-Bis-Spanne der Drehzahlregelung durch das Mainboard verschiebt.

Während die Minimaldrehzahl in der niedrigsten Stufe 500 U/Min beträgt und bei 1.200 U/Min endet, reicht die Spanne bei der höchsten Stufe von 650 bis 1.700 U/Min. Somit kann flexibel zwischen Silent und Power gewechselt werden, ohne die automatische Anpassung und Reserve bei höherer Wärmeentwicklung zu verlieren. Die Minimallautstärke beträgt dabei lediglich 9,6 dB(A), während der Maximaldurchsatz satte 157 m³/h erreicht.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M (Sockel 1156) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei Sockel 1155 und 1366 ist aber nahezu identisch.
Damit der Mine 2 überhaupt erst montiert werden kann, sollte die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte abgezogen werden. Im nächsten Schritt muss das Mainboard mit der Backplate versehen werden. Je nachdem auf welchem Sockel der Kühler zum Einsatz kommen soll, müssen die die Montagelöcher gewählt werden. Die Schrauben lassen sich einfach durch die Backplate und das Mainboard stecken. Damit die Schrauben nicht wieder aus der Backplate rutschen, werden vier Gummiunterlegschreiben angebracht. Diese sorgen dafür, dass die Schraube nicht zurückrutscht und der Kühler in Ruhe montiert werden kann. Damit der Kühler auch verschraubt werden kann, ist es notwendig, die entsprechenden Montagebügel anzuschrauben. Diese werden mit zwei Schrauben auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte fixiert. Zusätzlich müssen noch die Fixierschrauben an den Montagebügel angebracht werden. Welche Position für diese gewählt wird, hängt erneut vom Sockel ab. Danach kann der Kühler mit der Backplate verschraubt werden. Hierzu stehen mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung. Die einfachste ist wohl, den Kühler auf den Kopf zu stellen und dann das Mainboard samt Prozessor aufzulegen und verschrauben. Allerdings sollte vorher nicht vergessen werden, den Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste zu bestreichen. Im letzten Schritt wird der Lüfter angeschlossen und die PCI-Slotblende mit der Lüftersteuerung verbaut. Danach ist der Mine 2 einsatzbereit.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Da Scythe auf eine funktionale Backplate setzt, kommt diese auch bei AMD-Systemen zum Einsatz. Bevor der Mine 2 überhaupt verbaut werden kann, ist es nötig das originale Retention-Modul zu entfernen. Sobald es entfernt wurde, lässt sich die Backplate samt Schrauben anbringen. Wie schon bei der Montage auf Intel-Systemen werden die Schrauben auf der Vorderseite durch Gummischreiben fixiert. Damit der Kühler auch auf dem AMD-System verschraubt werden kann, müssen auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte die Montageklammern angeschraubt werden. Zuvor sollte allerdings die Schutzfolie entfernt werden. Im nächsten Schritt wird der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und der Kühler kann verschraubt werden. Hierbei empfiehlt es sich, den Kühler auf den Kopf zu stellen und dann das Mainboard daraufzulegen. So kann der Kühler einfacher verschraubt werden. Zum Schluss muss nur noch der Lüfter angeschlossen und die PCI-Slotblende mit der Lüftersteuerung verbaut werden. Die Montage ist danach abgeschlossen und der Kühler ist einsatzbereit.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-C45 zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 upm @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.00 upm @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aufgrund des etwas schnelleren 140mm Lüfters schafft es der Mine 2 sich knapp hinter dem Noctua NH-D14 einzusortieren. Der Corator DS von Coolink hat der Mine 2 meistens im Griff. Einzig bei 100% Drehzahl liegt der Mine 2 mit dem Corator DS gleichauf. Im indirekten Vergleich mit ähnlichen Kühlern schlägt sich der Mine 2 wirklich gut, bedenkt man, dass die meisten Kühler vor dem Mine 2 mit zwei Lüftern arbeiten. An den Air Series A70 von Corsair, der sich seine extreme Kühlleistung durch zwei schnelle und laute 120mm erkauft, kommt der Mine 2 aber nicht heran.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit 120mm Lüftern muss der Mine 2 die Konkurrenz etwas ziehen lassen. Es scheint, als würde der kleinere 120mm Lüfter nicht ganz für den massigen Kühler ausreichen. Der Scythe Mine 2 sortiert sich mit einem 120mm Lüfter knapp hinter dem Coolink Corator DS. Bei geringerer Drehzahl muss der Mine 2 aber weiter abreisen lassen. Mit zwei Lüftern wendet sich das Blatt allerdings zugunsten des Mine 2. Hier kann der Mine 2 deutlich aufschließen und sich auch bei geringerer Drehzahl dichter hinter den Corator DS von Coolink setzten. Dennoch liegt dem Mine 2 die geringere Drehzahl bei 75% (1.125 upm) bzw. 750 upm nicht so richtig. Es ist daher ratsam auf jeden Fall einen 140mm Lüfter zu verwenden, auf die der Mine 2 auch ausgelegt ist.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 140mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit einem 140mm Referenzlüfter fällt der Mine 2 etwas zurück und sortiert sich knapp hinter Prolimatechs Super Mega ein. Allerdings fällt der Mine 2 bei 50% Drehzahl (500rpm) deutlich ab. Hier reicht die geringe Drehzahl nicht mehr ganz aus, um dem Kühler mit Frischluft zu versorgen. Werden zwei 140mm Lüfter verbaut, wendet sich das zugunsten des Mine 2. Bei 100% kann er sich knapp vor Thermalrights Silver Arrow positionieren. Bei geringerer Drehzahl (75 und 50%) zieht letzterer aber wieder am Mine 2 vorbei. Selbst der NH-D14 von Noctua ist bei 100% in greifbarer Nähe. Es empfiehlt sich daher, wenn Mine 2 bei geringer Drehzahl mit zwei Lüftern zu bestücken.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Lautstärke lässt der Scythe Mine 2 ein paar Punkte liegen. Leider ist der 140mm Lüfter mit 1.700rpm nicht gerade der leiseste.  Mit 40,2 dB(A) bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl hört man den Mine 2 selbst aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus. Die auf der Verpackung angegebene Lautstärke von 36,4 dB(A) wird bei den Messungen etwas überschritten. Es ist daher sehr empfehlenswert, den Lüfter auf 75% (1.275rpm) zu drosseln und so eine angenehmere Geräuschkulisse zu erreichen. Die Kühlleistung fällt dann zwar etwas geringer aus, die Ohren werden es einem danken. Bei 50% (850rpm) ist der Lüfter des Scythe Mine mit 24,5 dB(A) allerdings flüsterleise und wird kaum wahrgenommen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Scythe schließt sich dem aktuell aufblühenden Trend, nach längerer Zeit wieder Twin-Tower-Kühler zu veröffentlichen an und liefert mit dem Mine 2 einen würdigen Nachfolger für den alten Mine ab. Allerdings erlaubt sich der Mine 2 in gewissen Bereichen einige kleine Schnitzer, die ihm ein besseres Abschneiden verwehren.  
Zum einen wäre da der etwas zu laute 140mm Lüfter - satte 1.700 Umdrehungen bei 140mm sind eindeutig zu viel. Mit 40,2 dB(A) ist der Lüfter bei 100% leider nicht sehr erträglich. Erst bei 75% ist die Lautstärke mit 29,8 dB(A) deutlich angenehmer. Allerdings verpufft durch die geringere Drehzahl des Lüfters logischerweise auch etwas Kühlleistung. Dennoch ist die Kühlleistung des Mine 2 immer noch ausreichend um aktuelle High-End-Prozessoren gut zu kühlen. Ein weiterer, kleinerer Kritikpunkt ist die Montage des Kühlers. Hier wäre eine dritte Hand wirklich hilfreich, da es stellenweise etwas Geschickt und Können erfordert den Kühler zu verschrauben. Wer allerdings nicht zum ersten Mal einen CPU-Kühler verbaut, sollte damit keine Probleme haben.
Auf der Habenseite des Mine 2 stehen neben der Kompatibilität zu den diversen Sockeln auch das große Potenzial über das der Kühler verfügt. Mit einem zweiten 140mm Lüfter trumpft der Mine 2 richtig auf und wildert auch bei geringerer Drehzahl im oberen Bereich mit. Auch die Verarbeitung ist wirklich erstklassig und kann überzeugen. Die im Lieferumfang enthaltene Lüftersteuerung ist ein wirklich sehr praktisches Feature und ermöglicht es, den Lüfter ohne weiteren Zubehör zu steuern. Zum Schluss bleibt nur noch die Frage zu klären, was der neue Mine 2 von Scythe kostet. Mit 53,90 Euro ist der Kühler zwar kein Schnäppchen, der Preis geht in Anbetracht des gebotenen noch in Ordnung. Interessenten können den Mine 2 z.B. bei PC-Cooling erwerben.
Abschließend lässt sich trotz einiger kleinerer Kritikpunkte dennoch festhalten, das Scythe mit dem Mine 2 ein ordentliches Gesamtpaket abgeliefert hat. Der Mine 2 von Scythe bekommt daher mit 84,50% den „Silber Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Scythe Mine 2 Produktseite

Scythe Mine 2 Pressemeldung

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Scythe Mine 2 bei Caseking

Scythe Mine 2 bei PC-Cooling

Scythe Support Forum​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (20. Mai 2011)

Sehr interessanter Test. Ich würde gerne wissen wie Scythe die doppellagigen Heatpipes realisiert. Wahrscheinlich werden sie beim Zusammenbau des Kühlblocks zusammen gepresst. Was man auf den Fotos nicht erkennen kann ist ob da sowas wie Wärmeleitkleber verwendet wird um einen besseren Kontakt der unteren und oberen Pipes zu gewährleisten. Oder liegen die Pipes so perfekt aufeinander dass das nicht nötig ist?

Prinzipiell wäre es vieleicht besser gewesen in der Unteren reihe eine Heatpipe mehr unter zu bringen und dafür bei der oberen Abstriche zu machen.


----------



## xTc (23. Mai 2011)

Die Pipes wurden nicht zusammengepresst.
Zwoschen den Pipes ist eine dünne Naht über die beiden Pipes miteinander verbunden sind. So wird die Abwärme von der unteren an die obere weitergegeben. 


Gruß


----------

